# It's not an ISO clean room, but it's ours, and we're proud of it.



## Alex (21/9/15)

*The Vape.Inc Lab*
by VapeInc · 13 hours ago
.

source: https://www.reddit.com/r/electronic..._not_an_iso_clean_room_but_its_ours_and_were/

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## kevkev (21/9/15)

This is awesome! It would be interesting to know where and how SA's local juices get mixed.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## MJ INC (21/9/15)

Looks nice but they will have to close it in a little over 18 months


----------



## gertvanjoe (21/9/15)

why so ?


----------



## MJ INC (22/9/15)

gertvanjoe said:


> why so ?


EU and US rules on labs and Vape products start in the next 8 months or so and they've given companies and people a year to get compliant. The cost is highly prohibitive.


----------



## gertvanjoe (22/9/15)

no way  . Guess we will just do it in black then lolol. 

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk


----------

